# Techie question



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

If my TV dish has to be pointed within a very small degree of error or I get no picture at all, how does satellite radio work if your car is always moving and certainly encountering obstructions? I've heard about repeaters in major towns but those sound like OTA broadcast towers.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Much higher power from the satellites, on a lower frequency, with an omnidirectional antenna and a DEDICATED frequency so there's no interference from other sats.

Obstructions still block it but the signal is highly error correct and there's two signals, plus terrestrial repeaters (which are OTA towers)


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

MarkA said:


> Much higher power from the satellites, on a lower frequency, with an omnidirectional antenna and a DEDICATED frequency so there's no interference from other sats.
> 
> Obstructions still block it but the signal is highly error correct and there's two signals, plus terrestrial repeaters (which are OTA towers)


Thanks Mark! Those OTA towers don't somehow fall under FCC regulations? I figured the FCC would find some loophole to regulate them.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Yeah, they're regulated. As are the satellites and every other RF signal broadcast to the US (I would say in the US but the sats aren't IN the US, though they're in US-owned satellite space). Good thing to, if radio broadcasts weren't regulated, no radio service would work due to all the interference.


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

MarkA said:


> Yeah, they're regulated. As are the satellites and every other RF signal broadcast to the US (I would say in the US but the sats aren't IN the US, though they're in US-owned satellite space). Good thing to, if radio broadcasts weren't regulated, no radio service would work due to all the interference.


That's not the kind of regulation I was talking about. You know what I was referring to.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

No, ummm, I don't...


----------

